# what a surprise.. i got post problems with my aw9d max



## Ketxxx (May 16, 2007)

Title says it all, anyone know just what exactly post code 0D actually is? As per usual, the abit manual doesnt have that POST code error in it, or any useful POST code error definitions come to that :\


----------



## Deleted member 3 (May 16, 2007)

I was hoping you couldn't post on the forums, wishful thinking 

I did a quick Google and nothing useful popped up. Could you give more details as to where the error appears? ie after VGA init, after memtest or after IDE scan?


----------



## d44ve (May 16, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Title says it all, anyone know just what exactly post code 0D actually is? As per usual, the abit manual doesnt have that POST code error in it, or any useful POST code error definitions come to that :\



My manual for my old AW9D-MAX has the post codes in it.... I dont know if it would be the same or not. I will have to did it up


----------



## Kreij (May 16, 2007)

Manual skips from 0A to 0E. I couldn't find anything useful either.
Try contacting Abit directly ?

Hopefully the "D" doesn't stand for "Dead"


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 16, 2007)

Ouch, werent you waiting for that board for quite a while too Ket?

Damn that sux hardcore. I will help you out and see what I can find. Did the board ever post at all?


----------



## d44ve (May 16, 2007)

I think it means its in "overdrive"

There must be a button to take it off of that. I am surprized that you bought an automatic  

(dont know how many people will get that)


----------



## Sasqui (May 16, 2007)

^ Funny.  Nothing wors than a Corvette with an automatic.

Yea, they list 0A and 0E, but nothing between...

0A = 
2. Auto detect ports for keyboard & mouse followed by a port & interface swap (optional)
3. Reset keyboard for Winbond 977 series Super I/O chips

0E = 
Test F000h segment shadow to see whether it is R/W-able or not. If test fails, keep beeping the speaker

And yes, the quesiton is if you ever got it to post in the first place.


----------



## Namslas90 (May 16, 2007)

Here ya go Ketxxx, maybe this will help

THESE ARE THE POST CODE FOR THE AWARD BIOS


cf - test cmos r/w functionality
co - early chipset initialization:
-disable shadow ram
-disable l2 cache socket 7 and down
-program basic chipset registers
c1 - detect memory
-auto detection of DRAM size , type , ecc
-auto detection of cache(socket 7 and down)
c3 - expand compressed BIOS code to DRAM
c5 - call chipset hook to copy BIOS back to E000 and F000 shadow RAM
01 - expand the Xgroup codes locating in physical address 1000:0
03 - initial Superio_early_Init switch
05 - 1. Blank out screen
2. clear CMOS error flag
07 - 1.clear 8042 interface
2.initialize 8042 self-test
08 - 1.test special keyboard controller for winbond 977 series Super I/O chips
2.enable keyboard interface
0A - 1.disable ps/2 mouse interface (optional)
2.auto detect ports for keyboard and mouse followed by a port and interface
swap (optional)
3.reset keyboard for winbond 977 series Super I/O chips
0E - test F000h segment shadow to see whether it is R/W-able or not. if test
fails, keep beeping the speaker
10 - auto detect flash type to load appropriate flash R/W codes into the
runtime area in F000 for ESCD & DMI support
12 - Use walking 1's algorithm to check out interface in CMOS circuitry. Also
set realtime clock power status , and then check for override
14 - program chipset default values into chipset. Chipset default values are
MODBINable by OEM customers
16 - initial onboard clock generator if Early_Init_Onboard_Generator is
defined. see also post 26
18 - detect cpu information including brand, SMI type(cyrix or intel) and cpu
level(586 or 686)
1B - initial interrupts vector table. if no special specified, all H/W
interrupts are directed to SPURIOUS_soft_HDLR
1D - initial EARLY_PM_INIT switch
1F - load keyboard matrix (notebook platform)
21 - HPM initialization (notebook platform )
23 - 1.check validity of RTC value
2.load CMOS setting into BIOS stack . if CMOS checksum fails use default value
instead
24 - prepare bios resource map for pci and pnp use.
25 - early pci initialization:
-enumerat pci bus number
-assign memory and I/O resource
-search for a valid vga device and vga bios , and put it into C000:0
26 - 1.if early INIT_ONBOARD_GENERATOR is not defined onboard clock generator
initialization.Disable respective clock resource to empty pci and dimm slots
2.init onboard PWM
3.init onboard H/W monitor devices
27 - initialize INT 09 buffer
29 - 1.program cpu internal MTRR(p6 and pII) for 0-640k memory address
2.initialize the APIC for pentium class cpu
3.program early chipset according to cmos setup
4.measure cpu speed
2B - invoke video bios
2D - 1.initialize double-byte language font(optional)
2.put information on screen display, including award title, cpu type , cpu
speed , full screen logo
33 - reset keyboard if Early_Reset_KB is defined
35 - test DMA channel 0
37 - test DMA channel 1
39 - test DMA page registers
3C - test 8254
3E - test 8259 interrupt masked bits for channel 1
40 - test 8259 interrupt masked bits for channel 2
43 - test 8259 functionality
47 - initialize eisa slot
49 - 1.calculate total memory by testing the last double word of each 64k page
2.program writes allocation for amd k5 cpu
4E - 1.program MTRR of M1 cpu
2.initialize l2 cache for p6 class cpu & program cpu with proper cacheable
range
3.initialize the APIC for p6 class cpu
4.on mp platform adjust the cacheable range to smaller one in case the
cacheable ranges between the cpus are not identical
50 - initialize USB
52 - test all memory (clear all extended memory to 0)
53 - clear password according to H/W jumper (optional)
55 - display number of processors (multi processor platform)
57 - disply PnP logo
early ISA PnP initialization
- assign CSN to every ISA PNP device
59 - initialize the combined Trend Anti-virus code
5B - (optional feature)show message for entering AWDFLASDH.EXE from FDD
(optional)
5D - 1. initialize Init_onboard_Super_IO
2. initialize Init_Onboard_AUDIO
60 - okay to enter setup utility
63 - reset keyboard if Early_reset_KB is not defined
65 - initialize PS/2 mouse
67 - prepare memory size information for function call :INT 15h ax=E820H
69 - turn on L2 cache
6B - program chipset registers according to items described in setup &
auto-configuration table
6D - 1.assign resources to all PnP devices
2.auto assign ports to onboard COM if the corresponding item in setup is set
to"auto"
6F - 1.initialize floppy controller
2.set up floppy related fields in 40:hardware
75 - detect and install co-processor
76 - (optional feature) enter AWDFLASH.EXE if ;
-AWDFLASH.EXE is found in floppy drive
-ALT+F2 is pressed
77 - detect serial ports & parallel ports
7A - detect and install co-processor
7C - init HDD write protect
7F - switch back to text mode if full screen logo is supported
-if error occurs report errors and wait for keys
-if no errors occur or F1 key is pressed to continue:clear epa or
custimization logog
82 - 1.call chipset powermanagment hooks
2.recover the text font used by EPA logo(not full screen logo)
3.if password is set , ask for password
83 - save all data in stack back to cmos
84 - initialize ISA PnP boot devices
85 - 1.usb final initialization
2.switch screen back to text mode
87 - NET PC:build SYSID structure
89 - 1.assign IRQ's to PCI devices
2.set up ACPI table at top of memory
8B - 1.invoke all ISAadapter ROM's
2.invoke all PCI ROM's except VGA
8D - 1.enable/disable parity check according to CMOS setup
2.APM initialization
8F - clear noise of IRQ's
93 - read HDD boot sector information for Tren Anti-virus code
94 - 1.enable L2 cache
2.program daylight savings time
3.program boot up speed
4.chipset final initialization
5.power management final initialization
6.clear screen and disable summary table
7.program K6 write allocation
8.program P6 class write combining
95 - update keyboard LED & typematic rate
96 - 1.build MP table
2.build and upate ESCD
3.set CMOS century to 20h or 19h
4.load CMOS time into DOS timer clock
5.build MSIRQ routing table
FF - boot attempt (INT19h)

And more:
8.1. - start power on sequence
8.2. - enable atx power supply
8.3. - atx power supply ready
8.4. - DDR voltage ready
8.5. - setup PWM for CPU core voltage
8.6. - assert PWM for CPU core voltage
8.7. - check CPU core voltage
8.8. - CPU core voltage ready
8.9. - initial clock generator IC
8.A. - north bridge chipset voltage ready
8.B. - AGP voltage ready
8.C. - 3VDUAL voltage ready
8.D. - VDDA 2.5V voltage ready
8.D. - GMCHVTT voltage ready
8.E. - check CPU fan speed
8.F. - assert all power ready
9.0. - complete Uguru initial process
Award bios taking over booting job
9.1. - start power off sequence
9.2. - De-Assert all power
9.3. - Se-Assert power on
9.4. - De-Assert LDT bus power
9.5. - De-Assert PWM for CPU core voltage
9.6. - De-Assert CPU core voltage
9.7. - check CPU core voltage
9.8. - De-Assert ATX power supply
9.9. - complete power off sequence
F.0. - button reset
F.1. - SoftMenu reset
F.2. - power on sequence timeout
F.3. - power off sequence timeout


----------



## d44ve (May 16, 2007)

still dont see anything about 0D


----------



## Sasqui (May 16, 2007)

Nope


----------



## Namslas90 (May 16, 2007)

Its either a bad registry entry or something to do with the paging file size;

http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=458965

OR RAM


----------



## Ketxxx (May 16, 2007)

Nope still no 0D. Interestingly I get a different POST code error depending which RAM stick I use, both sticks are good. Due to its randomness it could be the BIOS needs updating, as DRAM compatibility was improved twice in the space of 3-4 BIOS releases. I'll get exact details now.


----------



## Sasqui (May 16, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> Its either a bad registry entry or something to do with the paging file size;
> 
> http://www.ocforums.com/showthread.php?t=458965
> 
> OR RAM



That would be helpful if in windows, but not when the sytem is posting.


----------



## Sasqui (May 16, 2007)

Ketxxx said:


> Nope still no 0D. Interestingly I get a different POST code error depending which RAM stick I use, both sticks are good. Due to its randomness it could be the BIOS needs updating, as DRAM compatibility was improved twice in the space of 3-4 BIOS releases. I'll get exact details now.




Since *0E* has to do with testing the BIOS shadow in memory, you are probably correct.  0D is probably some other memory thing.  I bet the default ram voltage is too low or something - and prob fixed in a bios update.


----------



## Namslas90 (May 16, 2007)

OK ,here's another one, its in another language BUT page 9 has error codes in english;

http://translate.google.com/transla...+abit+error+code+0D&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=35&gl=us


----------



## Ketxxx (May 16, 2007)

Ok, testing stick 1; DIMM 1-3 error code 0D. DIMM 4 error code C5.
Stick 2; DIMM 1-4 error 0D

In both sticks cases, when inserted into DIMM2 the system _almost_ manages to POST it seems as the monitor starts to switch from standby mode, then promptly re-enters standby mode.


----------



## Namslas90 (May 16, 2007)

This site says OD = "refresh check ok" providing you have AMI/amit bios?

http://www.bioscentral.com/postcodes/amibios.htm


----------



## Ketxxx (May 16, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> OK ,here's another one, its in another language BUT page 9 has error codes in english;
> 
> http://translate.google.com/transla...+abit+error+code+0D&hl=en&ct=clnk&cd=35&gl=us



That sheds a little light. Looks like a BIOS update may well solve the issue, but atm I cant do that.. namely because I dont have any cheap DDR2 to try.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 16, 2007)

Namslas90 said:


> This site says OD = "refresh check ok" providing you have AMI/amit bios?
> 
> http://www.bioscentral.com/postcodes/amibios.htm



BIOS on the AW9D is a Peonix\AWARD BIOS.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 16, 2007)

JrRacinFan said:


> Ouch, werent you waiting for that board for quite a while too Ket?
> 
> Damn that sux hardcore. I will help you out and see what I can find. Did the board ever post at all?



Nope, brand new board. Just fired it up a few mins ago, to be greeted with that lovely error.

@ dan; POST codes fly by too fast to pinpoint exactly where the error comes in, but its deffinately after the DRAM detection phase.


----------



## Namslas90 (May 16, 2007)

What version, all here!

http://www.bioscentral.com/postcodes/awardbios.htm

But it looks like that mem test showed a bad ram chip stick 1.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 16, 2007)

Dont know what Award BIOS version, but it makes sence it would be 6.whatever. 4.51 went out a while back. The C5 error is something to do with the chipset apparently, but I only get that error once with Stick 1 in DIMM 4, so that can easily be ignored, at least for now.


----------



## DaMulta (May 16, 2007)

Your machine is running tho right?


----------



## Ketxxx (May 16, 2007)

Nope, wont initiate POST properly cos of this 0D error.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 16, 2007)

I have a feeling cheap pc5300 ddr2 ram may need to be used til you can update bios. 

Looks and sounds totally chipset dependent. This is why I stopped using Abit boards..... too picky with RAM.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 16, 2007)

Yeah, I had 4 abit boards to date spanning all the way from Skt A. Only the nf4 and this board were stupidly picky with RAM. The abit 939 board I had wouldnt even work properly with G.Skill PC4800 I had at the time, but loved some cheap crap. Abit have to focus on mem compatibility, its easy enough, enthusiast level board = memory compatibility focused around performance memory. Anyway back to the problem in hand, as picky is abit boards are, I honestly cant see it outright not liking my Mushkin PC8000. If I can jimmy it to boot, a flash is all it would seemingly need to get it right.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 16, 2007)

And just think, I after seeing you were getting an AW9D Max, I was about to follow in your footsteps and go back to Abit boards. (Been Using Asus/Asrock for a couple years)

But with the problems your having FORGET THAT!!!


----------



## Ketxxx (May 16, 2007)

Eh, its not all that bad. The shipping BIOS just sucks. 1.3 onward is actually pretty decent. Abit need spanking for not updating the shipping BIOS though.


----------



## ktr (May 16, 2007)

according to bioscentral, 0D stands for Video adapter initialized...


----------



## Ketxxx (May 16, 2007)

Hmm.. strange how it wont display anything then. On a sidenote I got the board to boot, not to a POST screen though, to its bootblock.. where it promptly informs me of an invalid ROM checksum, tries to boot from floppy, and cant.. it simply doesnt see the FDD there, neither of the ones I tried in fact. Suggests to me some numbskull at the factory put the wrong BIOS chip in the board, or someone had the board before me and flashed the wrong BIOS to it.. ffs.


----------



## pt (May 16, 2007)

amd god's has put a curse on way for changing sides


----------



## ktr (May 16, 2007)

i have used that board before, tried 2 different ones, no post and different error codes, than i switch to the G/B DQ6...


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 16, 2007)

Ket, If I knew what kind of socketed chip it is Id just flash on old mobo with your bios via uniflash and just send you the chip. I just wish I was able to help yah out.


----------



## kenjin (May 17, 2007)

go to compusa or bestbuy pick up some  kingston ram use it to get it boot and flash, then return it =P


----------



## Exeodus (May 17, 2007)

Should have stuck with the Crosshair 

You wouldn't be dealing with this right now, it is probably AMD getting revenge for switching.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 17, 2007)

Gods my arse  its extremely rare even the puter gods have been able to stop me in my tracks. I'll be doing a hotflash on the BIOS chip in a bit. Just gotta go round my sisters to do it as opening the backup puter, the ROM chip is soldered not socketed  Eitherway, if it is just a flash thats needed, it should be up an running in the next few hours.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 17, 2007)

Well hers a small update; I havent hotflashed the chip yet ( sis isnt home atm  ) but I have had the bootblock screen up now with both sticks of my PC8000 individually being used, so theres no way either of my mem sticks are bad. If anyone can find out, it would be helpful to know what the POST code BF stands for.


----------



## JrRacinFan (May 17, 2007)

Are you sure its BF and not 8F?

Cannot find a definition of BF BUT 8F is clear noise of IRQ's.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 17, 2007)

nope, says BF, its just displayed in lower case on the POST indicator.


----------



## d44ve (May 17, 2007)

Damn, still nothing?!?! 

I feel ya. I know the feeling and its frustrating!


----------



## Ketxxx (May 17, 2007)

Its a pain largely cos I know my RAM is good, even had both sticks now individually working in the system and getting to the bootblock screen. I swear, one BIOS flash (well two to make sure the damn BIOS takes) and it will be fine.


----------



## DaMulta (May 17, 2007)

Sorry about yor luck

B0 – BF  Boot Devices: Includes fixed media and removable media. BF is an unrecoverable error.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 17, 2007)

That points even stronger to my suspicions of a corrupt BIOS or the wrong BIOS on the ROM chip then.. fuck. at least I can go round my sisters in a bit an do a few hotflashes to the chip.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 17, 2007)

Well lookit that.. I think I hit the nail on the head why my mobo has issues. I went to hotflash my chip and just like that, the very latest award flash software doesnt recognise my ROM chip. Now IF somehow the AW9D cant properly identify the ROM chip either.. wham theres the problem. I'll be going back in a bit with a spare ROM chip.


----------



## Ketxxx (May 18, 2007)

Well, I was right. After contacting abit they replied with "your BIOS chip is corrupted" ....yes.. thankyou for telling me something I already knew, now send me a new one.


----------

